# What are your 4x4 BLD memo/solving methods?



## rubiksarlen (Mar 20, 2012)

Just wanted to know what method you use for solving a 4x4 blindfolded.

I use comm centers, r2 edges and OP corners. 

Memo: Letters for centers and edges, tapping/letters for corners

BTW, letters include audio loop and stuff like that.


----------



## DrKorbin (Mar 20, 2012)

Comms for centers, not very optimal comms for corners and a modification of r2 for edges with evading long algos for inner slices.
Memo: letter images for centers and edges, letter audio for corners.


----------



## Skullush (Mar 20, 2012)

U2 for centers, r2 for edges, OP for corners.
Centers and edges are memorized with letters (mix of images and audio), corners are memorized visually.
But I'm slow at 4BLD and have only had two successes before. I've attempted <10 times.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 20, 2012)

Commutators for centers with setup moves and floating buffer, BH wings with fixed buffer, BH corners with fixed buffer.
Memo: All is memorized with letter pairs; centers and wings are stored with 3 letter pair images per location; corners are done with audio loop. A 4x4x4 BLD typically fits in 7 memory locations for me.


----------



## Carson (Mar 20, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> A 4x4x4 BLD typically fits in 7 memory locations for me.


And it takes me 5 just for a 3x3...


----------



## emolover (Mar 20, 2012)

Although I have not solved the 4x4 blindfold yet, my method is mostly 3 cycles. I would first do OP corners then AUF to adjust so the edges are in the correct place after. I would then do 3 cycle on the edges then undo the AUF. Finally I finish the centres with 3 cycles.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 20, 2012)

Corner memo: Auditory loop single syllable words (prepared list)
center and wing memo: letter pair images placed in a journey location

Solving: BH
-edit- after reading Mike's post if I'm being more specific then I use floating buffer for solving corners and wings, and fixed buffer for solving centers (occasionally I'll use floating buffer on centers, but not often)


----------



## timelonade (Mar 20, 2012)

Visual Corners, Letter pairs --> Images for centres and wings. Quite challenging for me!

I use comms for centres and some wings and some corners, otherwise r2 and OP .


----------



## Jakube (Mar 20, 2012)

For 4BLD I first memo centers with letters, building sentences with them, then wings with the same system, than corners visual. 
Solving: First corners with OP/BH, Centers with comms, Wings with advanced r2.


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 20, 2012)

Memo: centers - edges - corners all with letter-pair words made into one long story
Execution: centers (comm, fixed buffer)- edges (r2) - corners (OP)


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 20, 2012)

Memo(in this order): Centers- Sentence, Edges- Sentence, Corners- Auditory
Solving (In this order): Corners- 3style (mostly speed optimal), Centers- 3style (Still getting used to rUl style comms), Edges- 3style(mostly speed optimal)


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Memo: Centres then wings using images/locations (4 letters per image, 2 per location) with ocassional visual, then corners with audio loop.
Solve: Corners (minus parity it I have it) -> centres -> wings, all using comms, then parity fix(es) if necessary.


----------



## JasonK (Mar 21, 2012)

Memo: Centres - Letter-pair images, Edges - LP images, Corners - LP audio
Exec: Corners - OP plus some random comms, Centres - Comms with Ulb buffer, Edges - r2 plus extra stuff


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm sure whether to feel proud or isolated because I use full visual for memory...


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 21, 2012)

Memo: Letter pair images for the centers and wings. I use single syllable sounds (audio pairs) for the corners.

Execution: Commutators for the centers, a mixture of r2 and commutators for wings, and commutators for the corners.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 21, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I'm sure whether to feel proud or isolated because I use full visual for memory...


 
Full visual is just beast. I use visual for corners on 3bld. I've thought about attempting a 4bld but not too sure if I can handle a fail.


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 21, 2012)

visual for everything
U2/r2/R2 for centers/edges/corners



JonnyWhoopes said:


> I'm not sure whether to feel proud or isolated because I use full visual for memory...


 
you're not the only one


----------



## LarsN (Mar 21, 2012)

yoinneroid said:


> visual for everything
> ...
> 
> you're not the only one


 
Visual everything. For some reason I have higher success ratio on my full visual 5x5x5bld solves though.

Memo order: Wings, centers, corner
exec: corners, centers wings.

Method comutators on everything.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 21, 2012)

Memo: centres (sentence/audio), wings (sentence/audio), corners (audio)
Exec: corners (3style) wings (not going to say 3style... so just 'comms') centres (see wings)


----------



## TMOY (Mar 21, 2012)

Memo (in this order): wings with leters, centers by position with letters, CO visual, CP with musical notes
Execution (in this order): 3OP corners with floating buffer, BH wings with floating buffer, comms for centers


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 21, 2012)

Memo: Freestyle, with audioloop corners last
Execution: Freestyle corners (i.e. BH-ish but I can't quite do it atm ), comm centres, advanced r2 edges


----------



## rubiksarlen (Mar 21, 2012)

I've gotten a lot of center DNFs....duno why.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Mar 21, 2012)

More specialised centers practice it is then!  I have YET to get a success, till now. Have you, Arlen?


----------



## rubiksarlen (Mar 21, 2012)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> More specialised centers practice it is then!  I have YET to get a success, till now. Have you, Arlen?



Thank you for advice Tjen  And yes, still haven't got a success yet.  Hopefully soon


----------



## TMOY (Mar 21, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> I've gotten a lot of center DNFs....duno why.


 
Well, what do you excute first ? Are you certain that everything you do before centers is actually centers-safe ? That's a very common mistake...


----------



## jonlin (Mar 24, 2012)

Jakube said:


> For 4BLD I first memo centers with letters, building sentences with them, then wings with the same system, than corners visual.
> Solving: First corners with OP/BH, Centers with comms, Wings with advanced r2.


 
What do you mean, advanced r2?


----------



## Jakube (Mar 24, 2012)

jonlin said:


> What do you mean, advanced r2?


 
Between the normal r2 algs I use some comms, setup hard cases to easier ones. 

F.i. 
DFr -> BRu -> DRb: U R' U' r2 U R U' r2 U R2 U'
DFr -> UFl -> FRd: U2 r2 U R U' r2 U R' U
DFr -> FDl -> LFd: l' U2 (r2 B L2 B' r2 B L2 B') U2 l


----------



## DrKorbin (Mar 24, 2012)

Jakube said:


> DFr -> BRu -> DRb: U R' U' r2 U *R'* U' r2 U R2 U'
> DFr -> UFl -> FRd: U2 r2 U R U' r2 U R' U
> DFr -> FDl -> LFd: l' U2 (r2 B L2 B' r2 B L2 B') U2 l


 
DFr -> BRu -> DRb: R' U' r2 U R' U' r2 U R2
Explanation: do a setup R' U', than you have a 3-cycle DFr -> UBr -> BRu, and there are some cancelations.

BTW, does anybody use D R2 D' r2 D R2 D' r2 for DFr -> UBr -> URf ? It is 2 moves fewer than standard r2, but not very finger friendly, so I'm wondering if it is worth to get used to it.
And also, to those who use "advanced" r2: how do you do DFr -> URf -> ULb? DFr -> UBr -> DBl? DFr -> URf -> LUf?


----------



## Jakube (Mar 24, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> And also, to those who use "advanced" r2: how do you do DFr -> URf -> ULb? DFr -> UBr -> DBl? DFr -> URf -> LUf?


 
For the first two cycles I don't have short cuts. 

DFr -> URf -> LUf: U2 L' U r2 U' L U r2 U


----------



## DrKorbin (Mar 24, 2012)

Jakube said:


> For the first two cycles I don't have short cuts.
> 
> DFr -> URf -> LUf: U2 L' U r2 U' L U r2 U


It is DFr -> URf -> FLu, not LUf  (more exactly, it is it's inverse, but it doesn't matter)


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 24, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> And also, to those who use "advanced" r2: how do you do DFr -> URf -> ULb? DFr -> UBr -> DBl? DFr -> URf -> LUf?


1. U per special U'
2. Per special
3. U 8 move comm U'

I wouldn't actually do any of these myself, because that's too advanced for me to think of quick enough to be worth it in a solve. If I ever started learning specific cases like this, I wouldn't call it advanced r2 anymore - it just becomes freestyle because it's no longer based on r2.


----------

